# bow hunting



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

hey does anybody have any advice on bow hunting i plan on going bow hunting next year. i've never went before and i know i could get some nice bucks around my place does anybody have any tips i can take into next years bow season


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

you might want to go to the bow hunting forum, im a fello bow hunter and they will give more advice than the folks over here. (no offense fellas)


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Best advice I acn give you is, dont start its to addictive. Nah its great, get a bow that fits and some good arows and broadheads and practice practice practice, even from different elevations, like out of your tree stand.


----------

